# The correct age to break a horse/pony in at



## Holly7 (7 October 2009)

Hi,

I was just wondering on peoples opinions as to when a horse/pony should be broken in. Was revewing some for sale adverts today and was amazed at the amount of 3 and 3 and a half year olds out there for sale already broken in and riding away. Some of the pictures attached to the adverts look impression with some going in really good outlines, however IMO I thought it better to wait till they were nearly 4 to start ridden work. Am I totally out of touch? 

I ask as I have a youngster that will eventually need breaking in and am now thinking maybe I should be starting it sooner rather than later. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Fanatical (7 October 2009)

I think it depends on the particular horse - how mentally and physically mature he/ she is.

There are so many young horse classes now that many horses must be properly started at 3 1/2 at least to be out competing at 4.

My personal opinion is to break them in lightly, have them bobbling around the school and having seen a pole or two (on the lunge or loose only) as a 3 year old, then turn away for a decent holiday and then bring into proper work at 4 - but that's just my opinion. They may well then need another holiday at the end of or during their 4th year.


----------



## zoeshiloh (7 October 2009)

To be honest I don't believe that there is any definative answer to this question - IMO every horse is different, and what is the right age for some, might not be for others.

We have just backed my 3yo, I felt he was mentally ready, and he has proved me right, with a very uneventful backing - he didn't bat an eyelid. I don't plan to do any more than walk him out on hacks/round the school a couple of times a week. For me I would rather get him used to someone on his back, scary objects and traffic etc before introducing any form of schooling. 

I have seen big WB that were back at 2yo and being taught basic lateral work by 3yo. Then people wonder why so many break down by 4/5yo.

Funnily enough though, people talk about horses being backed younger and younger but I recently bought an equitation book from the 1940's and they recommend backing as a 2yo, light hacking until 3yo, then a year off and proper work as a 4yo. 

I think the younger you can get them used to things, the better, like children they learn more easily when they are younger, and seem to pick up things better. I wouldn't physically push my 3yo, but I would mentally challenge him, eg, learning how to open/close a gate with someone on board, introducing him to lorries, cows, dogs, pushchairs etc, but all in walk.


----------



## tanira (7 October 2009)

My opinion is to either leave it till later or to go slowly. When my boy was two I walked him out on the roads did some lunging and long reining with him but nothing too intense and I kept it fun. At three I was leaning over him and then introduced a rider and went from there but I took it really slowly (not that he ever batted an eye lid) and just kept it fun for him.
Many people break them at three then turn them away for a year or if there a mare put them in foal and then bring them back in.
You have to remember when people are selling horses they are going to get more for a broken 3 year old then one thats not so that may be why your seeing that.
At the end of the day you know your horse better than any one and If you think he is mentally and physically ready for it then go ahead. Some horses just aren't ready for it at three and need some extra time.


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 October 2009)

I have a backward 3 year old(late foal) which I shall mouth and back this winter and turn away for a year, mainly so he is use to the saddle,girth and having a bit in his mouth but no serious work till he's 4 going on 5 as his bones will be stronger and no more than 10 mins a session when I lunge and back him, short and sweet. My 4 year old filly damaged her back jumping through a stable window when frightened by the tractor, so will take a lot longer and a lot slower if ever.


----------



## DW Team (7 October 2009)

My big lad ID crosss TB was backed lightly in the autum of his 2 year.  He did a small amount of walk and trot and then turned away until the following spring.  He was 16.2hh at 2 years and I felt leaving it till he was three would not be safe for me.  He was 17.1hh at 3 and still growing. When he came back into work it was very straight forward and he never really put a hoof wrong.  Personal it really depends on each horse. My boy was big and bold I think it was the right thing.  My current 2 year old is not ready yet and I will wait with her.


----------



## amandaco2 (7 October 2009)

i prefere them left longer to mature
but if you are breaking and selling an extra years wait costs alot.
some horses are genuinely ready at 3.


----------



## Stinkywellies (7 October 2009)

Hi  - I agree with Fanatical. Think it totally depends on the horse.

I have a 4yr old that i backed this year and we have just taken things really slowly. She schools nicley, hacks out, jumped a tiny bit. We have done quite a lot of in hand showing to get her used to being out and about. We have also been out to two dressage comps but thats it. She has had regular breaks and seems really happy.

They will tell you when they need a break.

Good luck
x


----------



## Holly7 (7 October 2009)

Thanks everyone, very very interesting reading peoples thoughts. I probably would be of the nature to do as you Tanira as thats what I did with this youngsters dam. I know each horse is individual, but its interesting how we all have our own ideas on the subject. 

It may be a little awkward for me as now on a yard with quite a few youngsters and the ones out with mine are of the same year of foaling yet all look completely different. Mine is already looking like a miniture full grown mature pony whilst the others still resemble babies. 

Perhaps Im the lucky one and will have a nice time breaking mine in!!


----------



## Theresa_F (7 October 2009)

Difficult one - I personally think young horse classes should be no younger than 5 to give the late foals a chance to grow and not be rushed.

I started my little chap early - he was physically and mentally mature and ready for more than just ground work.  I sat on at 2 1/2 and did 5 mins a week in the school with me on him.  I did walk, halt and turns and stuff to get him used to things, waving whips, getting on and off both sides, leg up, adjusting girth etc rather than actual physical work.

He had been doing little sessions since 18 months and was very used to wearing tack and being long reined by the time he was 2.

I turned him away doing just ground work after two months of being sat on as he went bum top and teeth started falling out.  At rising 3 we started where we left off and slowly built up to 15 mins in the school and short hacks of up to 30 mins (mainly walk) and at 3 1/2 did our first canter.

At rising 4 he did a few shows and I spent the year building him up and doing larger shows at rising 5.  He also started doing a small course of jumps this year.

For us this has worked very well, but not everyone can spend two years doing what some people do in six months.  However, he has never needed to be turned away and had plenty of time to think things through and is turning out to be a star all rounder and well adjusted little horse.

My WB mare was very immature even at 5 - legs everywhere and a totally different horse and no way would she have been sat on as early as Stinky was.


----------



## KatB (7 October 2009)

My mare was backed a month before her 4th birthday, and has been worked lightly ever since. I think that is about right for backing age! My coloured was backed earlier, but was nowhere near as mentally or physically mature as she is. She was the more difficult to back, but only because she is sharp! She is alot happier working properly than he was. It depends on the horse, and is very important the person producing the horse knows when to stop and give them a break


----------



## teddyt (7 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think it depends on the particular horse - how mentally and physically mature he/ she is.



[/ QUOTE ]

I agree. Most competition horses do too much too soon and you dont see them out when they are older. Produce them slowly and they could still be competing at 20


----------



## BayJosie (7 October 2009)

I think start them at 3 getting them used to everything and popping them round the school. Turn them away till 4 and then produce them slowly so you have a horse for life 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've never done it though - I have a foal on the way so this is all to come in the next few years.


----------



## Spotsrock (7 October 2009)

backed beau at 2 but very slowly over a long winter just long reining and hacking, lots of fun, she's an absolute star now at 9 but didn't do a lot till she was 4/5, ice is very immature physically and is only just beginning to mentally mature at 2 so will start her very slowly this winter and only start schooling her at all in the summer.


----------



## millyspaniel (7 October 2009)

I have a 4yr TB who has been backed for a while am guessing, i bought her as a 6yr old but found out her original passport etc, iam not sure when she was backed but i imagine her being in the racing industry (although she didnt race) and from the white hair where she has had an ill fitting saddle am guessing she was backed at 2 - 2 1/2.
I have 2 youngsters, 18 month coblet who am not planning to back untill shes 3.5 and a welsh sec whos 2.5 and am hoping to back her next winter and then turn her away.
I cant wait! i dont think i will have any probs with the little cob as shes soooooooooooo laid back!!!


----------



## artypants (7 October 2009)

Technically we start from birth! we show all of our foals in hand (not agressively just casually), by the time they are 3 they are so used to being handled, leaned over, and obeying commands that anything more is a natural progression, saying that tho we wouldnt break ( how i hate that term!) anything that wasnt clearly ready and willing to move on, it all depends on the emotional, mental and physical make up of the individual


----------



## isabella (7 October 2009)

i always start mine off around 3 3and a half depending on how physically developed they are but i take it slowly. I have broken i a 6 year old before that had never seen any thing other then his field that was alot harder because he had to get used to everything however physically he could figure out how to carry himself alot easier.


----------



## Donkeymad (7 October 2009)

There is no 'correct' age. In the Uk it used to be 4 years, in the States 2 years, and elsewhere probably every age inbetween. personally, I think three is the earliest for mouthing and light backing. It distresses me seeing so many yearlings, two and three year old broken to drive and for sale.


----------



## MandyMoo (7 October 2009)

depends on the individual horse and its circumstances...but usually 3-3.5years old is the usual backing age...so most horses are out competing by 4  xxx


----------

